# Extra spools for a Shimano Sahara 2500FB



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Where can I get extra spools for a Shimano Sahara 2500FB cheap? I never really ever thought about buying extra spools before, but the idea crossed my mind this past year. As I am expanding my fishing since joining these online forums a few years ago, I am in need of many different line types for different situations and species. I don't have the money to buy many different pole/reel setups, so I have 3 identical nice all-around setups for bass/pike/steelie fishing. I have 3 Quarrow Dreamcatcher 6'8"s spinning and 3 Shimano Sahara 2500s and a Shimano Sahara 4000 for my fishing.

I need more spools to keep many different line types on. I'd like a couple with braided, a couple with Floro, a couple with abrasion resistant, etc etc, with many different tests to match the day. Do they sell them?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

i know you can buy em but the last price i got was about 17.00$


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

all i have are the replacement spools for the 2000's three of em.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I got a spare spool for a reel I found on e-bay.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

andro, pm me, i have a deal on a small boat...


----------

